# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Anyone Tried Any of These  ?

## spock

Hello All,

Has anyone tried any of the following companies:

www.hollywoodlace.com
www.hairpiecewarehouse.com
www.bandkhair.com
www.superhairpieces.com

And if so, any thoughts ?

Thanks,

Spock

----------


## spock

Well, I didn't get an answer.

Hollywood Lace didn't have my color in stock, so I tried
www.hairpiecewarehouse.com

beautiful stock hairpiece

I may try their custom hairpieces next

Spock

----------


## jmg5312

Spock,
Keep us posted on your new adventure with hairpiece warehouse. In the meantime, here is a forum with much more activity on hair. Check it out
http://www.************.com/forums/c...d=9&entercat=y

----------


## jmg5312

> Spock,
> Keep us posted on your new adventure with hairpiece warehouse. In the meantime, here is a forum with much more activity on hair. Check it out
> http://www.************.com/forums/c...d=9&entercat=y


 browse hair loss help dot com obviously remove the spaces and replace the dot !

----------


## spock

> browse hair loss help dot com obviously remove the spaces and replace the dot !


 Thanks for the tip!!   I see a lot there on Hollywoodlace but nothing
on Superhairpieces or HairpieceWarehouse.

So far I cannot be more pleased.  I have an all french lace unit, all bleached knots, 1B color with 10% grey.

I probably don't need to order their custom, this stock piece is all I need
I think.

Spock

----------


## jmg5312

Did you have to trim the stock system to fit? If so, how did that go?

----------


## spock

yes, I trimmed it to size.
no problem

it's a beautiful piece. 
very good knot bleaching and the hair quality is very good

I'm a happy camper.


-Spock

----------


## Salime

these websites are overpriced  :Cool:

----------


## grincher

Been using these guys for nearly a decade.

https://www.ukhairsystems.com/

----------


## meitari

Hollywood Lace didn't have my color in stock, so I tried

----------

